# Potito



## danieleferrari

Hola, muy buenas:

Tengo dos preguntas con respecto a los potitos, pero por ahora solo me centro en una, ya abriré otro hilo para la otra. 

El sustantivo *'potito' procede de una marca registrada*, es decir, Potitos®. Ahora bien, me da a mí que va a haber muchos geosinónimos. 
*¿Cómo llamáis esos alimentos envasados y preparados a modo de puré para nenes y personas mayores?* No creo que el sustantivo 'potito' se emplee en todo el mundo hispanohablante, la verdad. Por ahora, pero sigo buscando, solo me he topado con la definición del DRAE, que adjunto (véase Potito). La palabra también aparece en el Diccionario de Americanismos, pero ninguna acepción del lema tiene que ver con esos envasados Potito (Diccionario de Americanismos). 

Mil gracias a todo el mundo, no sabéis cuánto lo aprecio.


----------



## Seelewig

"Potitos", y no sabía que fuera una marca registrada.  (En mi época, por cierto, la marca por antonomasia era otra).


----------



## Mister Draken

En Chile no funcionaría, ya que "poto" es culo.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mister Draken said:


> En Chile no funcionaría, ya que "poto" es culo.


Vaya tú, ya sabía yo que esto del potito sería un tema algo peliagudo 


Seelewig said:


> (En mi época, por cierto, la marca por antonomasia era otra).


Por cierto, ¿cómo llamaríais un potito antes de que los Potitos salieran a la venta? 

Mil gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

*Alimentación complementaria en el lactante*



> _Los llamados “potitos” o “*tarritos*” o baby food son alimentos infantiles elaborados a base de frutas, verduras, carnes y pescado, teniendo en cuenta los requerimientos nutricionales de los lactantes y niños de corta edad. Su elaboración y composición cumplen las normativas de la Reglamentación Técnico-Sanitaria de la Unión Europea. Son preparados de textura variable: homogeneizada, para el inicio de la AC, o más espesa, con trocitos de alimentos, con el fin de estimular la masticación a medida que avanza la diversificación. A pesar de ser nutricionalmente adecuados y sin riesgo de contaminación bacteriana, no deben sustituir los alimentos preparados en casa, reservándose para determinadas situaciones, como salidas y viajes, y respetando siempre las condiciones de uso y conservación indicadas en el etiquetado._



Saludos.


----------



## danieleferrari

Trastolillo said:


> *Alimentación complementaria en el lactante*


Mil gracias. ¿El tarro también es el recipiente vacío, no? Qué interesante.


----------



## Circunflejo

danieleferrari said:


> Por cierto, ¿cómo llamaríais un potito antes de que los Potitos salieran a la venta?


No es exactamente lo mismo, pero antes tomaban papillas y aún hoy en día se toman.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

No se porqué se eligió ese nombre industrial de "Potito", pero es curioso que haya un santo con ese nombre: *San Potito*

Saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

En mi zona es Gerber o papilla (la gente dice Gerber siempre, pero en la tele dicen papilla Gerber cuando es un anuncio de la Nestlé).

(ya tildé "Nestlé" pero no sé si será necesario hacerlo con "Gerber" o usar las cursivas en un sitio tan ordenado como lo es este bonito foro)


----------



## jilar

Yo tampoco sabía que fuese una marca registrada.
A ese tipo de comidas siempre se le llamó papillas, o puré. Pues no deja de ser eso, una serie de alimentos machacados, triturados,... hasta obtener una papilla de fácil deglución. Y no se necesitan dientes.

Pero a los industriales y así envasados les asociamos ya ese nombre, potitos. Por eso se incluye como otra palabra cualquiera en el diccionario.

Antiguamente no se usaban trituradoras ni cosas parecidas, las propias madres, o incluso quien alimentara a ese bebé, masticaban el alimento hasta obtener un bolo el cual ofrecían al desdentado de turno. Por supuesto que no era muy higiénico y hoy nos llevaríamos las manos a la cabeza. No hay que irse a la prehistoria cuando vivíamos en las cavernas. Mi padre, del 54, pasó por esta experiencia según nos contó mi abuela (que cuando se enteró de cómo lo alimentaba la vecina que lo cuidaba no lo volvió a dejar allí).

Pero, oye, que lo toman incluso deportistas con buenos músculos y todos los dientes. 
Y están bien ricos. Y nutritivos. O eso nos venden.


----------



## danieleferrari

jilar said:


> Pero, oye, que lo toman incluso deportistas con buenos músculos y todos los dientes.


Pues sí, no digo yo que no . Como ves, no soy muy ducho en cosas de gimnasio .


----------



## gato radioso

Mister Draken said:


> En Chile no funcionaría, ya que "poto" es culo.


Jajaja buenísimo.
La cuestión es que el formato nombra el producto. Un pote es un tarro o un recipiente de cristal o barro (no metálico) y esa palabra acabó designando también el contenido.
Por cierto, aquí 'tarro' también significa, en argot, cabeza, sobre todo si es voluminosa.


----------



## danieleferrari

gato radioso said:


> Un pote es un tarro o un recipiente de cristal o barro (no metálico) y esa palabra acabó designando también el contenido.


¿O sea que lo consideras una metonimia? Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más. 


jilar said:


> Antiguamente no se usaban trituradoras ni cosas parecidas, las propias madres, o incluso quien alimentara a ese bebé, masticaban el alimento hasta obtener un bolo el cual ofrecían al desdentado de turno.


Como hacen las aves, mola mazo. Mil gracias.


----------



## Circunflejo

danieleferrari said:


> ¿O sea que lo consideras una metonimia? Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.


La metonimia esa no fue ninguna innovación de la marca. Ya existían antes el pote gallego y el asturiano...


----------



## Seelewig

danieleferrari said:


> Por cierto, ¿cómo llamaríais un potito antes de que los Potitos salieran a la venta?


Papilla. Pero esto todavía se emplea (aunque no sé si es "exactamente" lo mismo).


----------



## maidinbedlam

Antes de los potitos había papillas y purés; también hoy, y es como llamamos a lo que elaboramos en casa, ya que "potitos", al menos en mi experiencia solo se refiere al producto comercial.


----------



## Calambur

danieleferrari said:


> No creo que el sustantivo 'potito' se emplee en todo el mundo hispanohablante, la verdad.





gato radioso said:


> La cuestión es que el formato nombra el producto. Un pote es un tarro o un recipiente de cristal o barro (no metálico) y esa palabra acabó designando también el contenido.


¿Así que un potito es un pote chico?
Jamás lo hubiera sospechado (por aquí decimos *potecito*).

A los alimentos que vienen en esos pequeños frascos, creo que simplemente los llamamos "puré" o "puré para niños/bebés"; y luego tal vez indicamos la marca, que, si mal no recuerdo, la más común por aquí es Nestlé -pero hay o había un par más-.

Saludos._


----------



## oa2169

*Papilla*, por estos lados (y no tiene que ver con papa). 
De toda la vida.


----------



## gato radioso

Calambur said:


> ¿Así que un potito es un pote chico?


Así es.


----------



## Señor K

Complementando lo que se dijo más arriba sobre el significado de "potito" en mi país (y lo confimo: "potito" vendría siendo como "traserito" o "culito" ), a esos alimentos envasados para bebés o adultos mayores usualmente se les llama "_colados_" o "_picados_", dependiendo de si está hecho papilla o traen trozos de las frutas o verduras que contienen.

Como nombre genérico de ambos, supongo que cabría denominarlos "papillas", como en otras latitudes, pero a mí "papilla" me suena más a comida hecha a mano y no la que viene de fábrica. Pero, bueno, son cosas mías.


----------



## Seelewig

Señor K said:


> ...pero a mí "papilla" me suena más a comida hecha a mano y no la que viene de fábrica.


Totalmente.


----------



## gato radioso

Además una papilla se sirve en un plato.
No la vas sacando del tarrito con una cuchara.


----------



## Circunflejo

Señor K said:


> a mí "papilla" me suena más a comida hecha a mano y no la que viene de fábrica.





Seelewig said:


> Totalmente.


Quizás seas muy joven, pero yo recuerdo los anuncios de papillas Puleva... Puedes buscarlos en internet que seguro que están colgados en alguna parte.


gato radioso said:


> Además una papilla se sirve en un plato.
> No la vas sacando del tarrito con una cuchara.


No creo que eso sea relevante. Si echamos un potito en un plato, ¿deja de ser un potito? Si echamos una papilla en un tarrito, ¿deja de ser una papilla?


----------



## gato radioso

Circunflejo said:


> Quizás seas muy joven, pero yo recuerdo los anuncios de papillas Puleva... Puedes buscarlos en internet que seguro que están colgados en alguna parte.
> 
> No creo que eso sea relevante. Si echamos un potito en un plato, ¿deja de ser un potito? Si echamos una papilla en un tarrito, ¿deja de ser una papilla?


Mmmm, bueno, la metonimia viene por algo...


----------



## Circunflejo

gato radioso said:


> Mmmm, bueno, la metonimia viene por algo...


Ya, pero quedarnos solo en eso me parece demasiado superficial.


----------



## jilar

Señor K said:


> pero a mí "papilla" me suena más a comida hecha a mano y no la que viene de fábrica. Pero, bueno, son cosas mías.


No, no solo tuyas.  Aquí, que sí usamos "potitos" para esos botecitos o tarritos industriales con papilla o puré, lo interpretamos igual.

Mi abuela suele merendar/cenar papillas y así lo llamamos porque lo que come se hace en casa. Y se hace justo lo necesario para comer, no se hace para que sobre y luego envasar esa papilla sobrante en botes. *Aunque podría hacerse, por supuesto.

No bajamos a la tienda y compramos ese tipo de alimento industrial, a estos sí los llamamos potitos.
Y viendo que su origen está en una marca registrada es fácil ver la diferenciación.
Potitos es a cualquier alimento de ese tipo (papilla/puré) que venga en unos botes semejantes y sea de producción industrial. Aunque no sea realmente de esa marca. Yo de hecho no sé si existe actualmente.
Aquí podemos ver una lista de varios potitos y ninguno es la marca original.
Estos son los 12 mejores potitos según la OCU: los hay hasta por 1 euro

Este sí. Fíjate que la marca es Potitos(R) incluyendo la S, pero en su descripción cometen el error de escribir Potito(R).
Esto sucede porque ya es tan común como nombre común que la gente no repara en esos detalles, e interpretamos potito como el singular y potitos como el plural.
Nutribén® inicio Potito® frutas variadas 130g | PromoFarma

*Si yo hiciera esto en casa y lo envasase en botes parecidos, no sé cómo los nombraríamos. Puede que por el hecho de recordarnos a los que sí llamamos potitos, por estar en envases semejantes, así los llamásemos. Pero creo que sería mayoritario seguir hablando de papilla o puré.
Yo la papilla la asocio más a la merienda y cuando los ingredientes son frutas.
Si ya metes carne o vegetales, pienso antes en puré. Pero sigue siendo una papilla, por supuesto.


----------



## danieleferrari

jilar said:


> Esto sucede porque ya es tan común como nombre común que la gente no repara en esos detalles, e interpretamos potito como el singular y potitos como el plural.


Pues sí, ya solo se percibe como nombre común, no como marca. Lo mismo ha pasado con *los dodotis*, ¿no?
Antaño solo era la marca, ya no. ¿Serían neologismos semánticos? Mil gracias a todo el mundo.

Añadido: _potito _aparece en el DRAE, pero no _dodoti(s), _aunque vaya de lo mismo, a mi parecer.



Calambur said:


> ¿Así que un potito es un *pote chico*?


Me parto @Calambur .


----------



## Calambur

danieleferrari said:


> Me parto @Calambur .




----



danieleferrari said:


> Lo mismo ha pasado con *los dodotis*, ¿no?


Entiendo que sería cuestión de abrir otro hilo, pero tampoco entiendo *dodotis. *Y apuesto doble contra sencillo a que nadie de por aquí lo sabe (excepto, claro, que haya estado paseando o viviendo por... los lugares donde ese nombre es común, o que lo haya leído o "conocido" de alguna otra manera).

Saludos._


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, se emplea el aneprónimo derivado de la marca Gerber®️. En las pautas publicitarias de esta marca, se habla de “colados”; pero este hiperónimo está prácticamente ausente en el discurso coloquial.


----------



## Doraemon-

En los supermercados de por aquí suelen poner "tarritos".
No deja de ser una forma equivalente a "potitos" pero comercialmente neutra (pote=tarro).


----------



## Señor K

Calambur said:


> ... tampoco entiendo *dodotis. *Y apuesto doble contra sencillo a que nadie de por aquí lo sabe (excepto, claro, que haya estado paseando o viviendo por... los lugares donde ese nombre es común, o que lo haya leído o "conocido" de alguna otra manera).



No puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo, estimada Calambur. Si estuviera más de acuerdo, sería tú.  



swift said:


> En Costa Rica, se emplea el aneprónimo derivado de la marca Gerber®️. En las pautas publicitarias de esta marca, se habla de “colados”; pero este hiperónimo está prácticamente ausente en el discurso coloquial.



Acá sucedió algo similar. Antes de que se popularizaran marcas, era más común lo de "colados" y "picados". Ahora que -también acá- existe la marca Gerber, como que se entiende si alguien dice sencillamente "un Gerber" (aunque no estaría tan seguro, especialmente en coetáneos o mayores ).




swift said:


> En Costa Rica, se emplea el *aneprónimo* derivado de la marca Gerber®️.



No tengo tapujos en reconocer mi ignorancia, estimadísimo Swift. No conocía el término.
Lo extraño es que no aparece en el DLE...


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Calambur said:


> ¿Así que un potito es un pote chico?
> Jamás lo hubiera sospechado (por aquí decimos *potecito*).


Ni yo... capaz que muy influenciado por el poto = culo y por lo tanto potito= culito que señala Señor K. 
O será que somos poco imaginativos, o que estamos muy acostumbrados a que el diminutivo de pote es potecito para nosotros los argentos.

Y respecto de cómo les decimos por acá, la verdad es que el alimento en sí para mí sería una papilla o purecito, y si viene en un frasco sería una papilla en frasco o un purecito en frasco, así de simple. No tengo asociado un nombre comercial que los englobe. Quizás, y sólo quizás, me saldría Nestum como sinónimo de comida/papilla para niños que se hace con un mínimo de preparación, aunque no viene ya preparado/listo para el consumo. Lo de Gerber lo entendería, pero sólo porque conozco la marca. No me parece que en Argentina haya llegado al nivel de la Gillette, que reemplaza a hoja de afeitar.


----------



## Señor K

Hakuna Matata said:


> Ni yo... capaz que muy influenciado por el poto = culo y por lo tanto potito= culito que señala Señor K.
> O será que somos poco imaginativos, o que estamos muy acostumbrados a que el diminutivo de pote es potecito para nosotros los argentos.



Yo creo que razones no nos faltan... Porque el diminutivo de "coche" no es "cochito" (que yo sepa ).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Señor K said:


> Yo creo que razones no nos faltan... Porque el diminutivo de "coche" no es "cochito" (que yo sepa ).


Normalmente no, pero sí que se usa por aquí (Canarias) "cochitos de choque" para lo que en otras latitudes son los "autos de choque"...

Saludos


----------



## Señor K

No podía ser otro que Miguel matándome el punto...


----------



## jilar

¿Lo de Gerber cómo lo pronunciáis?
¿A la inglesa /'guer. ber/ o como sería esa G seguida de una E en castellano, y su debido acento /xer. 'ber/?

Por cierto, hay una marca estadounidense que fabrica cuchillos y tal, llamada Gerber. El famoso Bear Grylls los usaba en sus programas de supervivencia.


----------



## Señor K

"Guérber" por acá.


----------



## jilar

Señor K said:


> "Guérber" por acá.


Lo que suponía.

Por cierto, otro 
Potito, que tanto sorprende a algunos, cierto que no es el diminutivo "natural" de pote. Yo creo que lo hicieron así adrede.
El sufijo -ito/a nos sale natural en palabras acabadas en o y en a: cosa, cosita; bota, botita; cazo, cacito...

Pero no cuando acaba en e:
Fuente, fuentecita; bote, botecito*; para café hay varios, entre ellos cafe(c)ito, pero no cafito.

* Es lo más parecido a pote/potecito.


----------



## Rocko!

Perdón, es “guérber”, como dijo Señor K.
Es que hace años que no como uno.


----------



## jilar

Rocko! said:


> En México decimos “jérber”, pero la “j”  es  “suave” (no es “rasposa”). No sé escribirlo con el alfabeto IPA.


Tranquilo, me la imagino. Casi o igual que muchos sevillanos.
En vuestro caso hacéis la acentuación al estilo inglés, pero las letras respetáis lo que en teoria sería su lectura en español (con el añadido de vuestra manera típica de pronunciar el sonido de la jota, en IPA debería ser una H, como la del inglés house, horse, ... Mi profesor de inglés en primaria nos lo explicó como el sonido que hace el perro al jadear   Él era bilingüe,  y tenía tanto de español - su madre- como de inglés -su padre. Nacido aquí, pero a caballo entre ambos países)


----------



## jilar

Rocko! said:


> Perdón, es “guérber”, como dijo Señor K.
> Es que hace años que no como uno.


No me líes.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica se pronuncia con fricativa glotal sorda.

Y @Señor K: “aneprónimo” es un nombre comercial que se fosilizó en el habla.


----------



## Rocko!

Y si buscamos “pote de papilla” en Google, vemos que se usa (mis abuelos llamaban “pote” a los recipientes como vasos y tarros, pero no oigo que la gente de por aquí lo diga, y yo tampoco uso esa palabra).


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> mis abuelos llamaban “pote” a los recipientes como vasos y tarros


En el País Vasco es muy típico ir de potes (Potes - Diccionario de Bilbao).


----------



## Señor K

swift said:


> Y @Señor K: “aneprónimo” es un nombre comercial que se fosilizó en el habla.



Muchas gracias, estimado. Ya lo había averiguado. Lo que me deja perplejo es que no está registrado en el DLE.

Bueno, quizás no debería sorprenderme tanto. A lo largo de estos años ya he leído bastantes pestes sobre él.


----------



## swift

El DLE no contiene muchos tecnicismos. El metalenguaje es más bien propio de diccionarios especializados.


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> “aneprónimo”


Pues me da a mí que _dodotis _es otro aneprónimo, pero lo averiguaremos en otro hilo . Mil gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## jilar

Súmale kellogs por cereales instantáneos, kleenex por pañuelos desechables, bimbo por pan de molde, donuts también tiene este fenómeno aunque ya he visto que algunas tiendas que los hacen ellos les ponen otros nombres (pero la gente al verlo piensa en donuts).


----------



## yatecuento

Hubo un momento en que _dodotis_ parecía que iba a sustituir a "pañales" pero creo se quedó por el camino.
Me da que se está dejando de usar salvo que vayas a comprar esa marca en especial.
En cuanto a_ kellogs_, yo nunca digo "voy a comer u_nos kellogs"_, diría "voy a comer unos cereales" o "unos chococrispis" (yo era de Smaks).
Y, sí, yo compro "pan bimbo" independientemente de que sea marca _Hacendado_, aunque no sé si con la aparición de tantas marcas le pasará como a _dodotis_. Yo creo que va siendo más normal oír "pan de molde".


----------

